# Calm Colon -- Samra Herbs



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Remember the herbs that were written about in JAMA as being very helpful to IBS patients in a clinical trial? Well, about three months ago I purchased them from SAMRA but was too chicken to mess with my successful Caltrate/acidophilus/enzyme program. And I have been greatly improved by using those items and watching my diet. However, I kept wondering how much better I might be if I tried these herbs. After all, these are pretty much the only documented relief for IBS reported by the medical community.So, I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm giving them a shot at last. According to the SAMRA representative I spoke with, it takes about a month before there's significant improvement...sometimes longer. I'll hang in there and keep you all posted on my prgress.Wish me luck!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I know someone else that's doing the same thing and he's going to report to me, too.It'll be interesting!


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

OOOOOOOOOH. I AM SO INTERESTED. PLEASE KEEP US INFORMED. AS A MATTER OF FACT IT WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU COULD POST THE #, I THINK I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE THEM A TRY ALSO. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

bring back to the top.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

For more information you can go to their website at: www.samra.com


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

I have a couple of bottles of "Calm Colon" sitting in my pantry. Guess I didn't try it long enough because after only a few days I didn't notice any change to my ibs-d state. I stopped taking it. Now that I know it may take awhile, I'll try it again!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Cece -- and everyone else. We were told by our "leader" (gosh I feel like I'm talking about aliens) that herbs (and this one especially), can take 4-6 weeks. They take a lot longer than, say, Caltrate.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

It's true. They take longer but, the important part of the study is that, after three months of using the herbs patients were taken off them. Follow-up revealed that patients were still feeling well months after the treatment ended. In some cases, as long as long as five months. And who knows how much longer than that since we don't know if they continued to monitor the subjects beyond that point.I figure it's worth the investment if it can do that much.[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 07-30-1999).]


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

WOW!


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I VISITED THE SAMRA WEBSITE AND READ THE ARTICLE BUT THE ARTICLE DIDN'T SEEM TO MENTION ANYTHING ABOUT GAS. I AM READY TO CALL AND ORDER BUT I'M AFRAID IT'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER THING I GET ALL PSYCHED ABOUT AND NO CHANGE. I KNOW IT'S SOON BUT DOES ANYBODY FEEL ANYTHING DIFFERENT YET? HOW MANY DO YOU TAKE A DAY?


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

The directions on my bottle of "Calm Colon" say to take one capsule three times a day...with water. My bottle of 60 capsules cost $19.79 at a local health food store. I still haven't given it a good "shot". It is always sold out at my local store. Either there are lots of people trying it, or it works! Here's hoping!


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

If you read the original article in JAMA, the dosage prescribed seems very different from the dosage on Calm Colon. After the article appeared I wrote to Dr. Alan Bensoussan to ask him if the standard formula was available commercially. He told me that the formula was being developed and would be available in the fall and that he would write to me at that time.He has an e-mail address in Australia at the University at which he works. Use the search engine "Profusion" type in his name and choose "phrase" for the type of search. This should bring up references to Alan Bensoussan.From what I've read about Chinese Medicine there are no instant results. The longer you have had a disease the longer it takes to bring it under control. I think the formula is that it takes one month for every year you have had the disease. Someone like me would have to take the formula for about two years. Also, search December 1998; I posted a Chinese pharmacy in NYC's Chinatown that will make up the powdered formula == a 6 week supp[ly costs $30.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

What is the difference between the dosage used in the JAMA study and the one on the bottle? Otherwise, I don't know. That just doesn't sound right about a month for every year you've had the disease. How could the medicine "know?" And that implies that those who've had it longer have it worse. Anyway,I HOPE it's not right, because it would be awfully discouraging for those who've had this a long time (that doesn't include me). As for the New York company making up the powdered formula, good information. I don't know if there are now Samra's all over the country, but Samra University is based here in Los Angeles, and I once went there for acupuncture sessions and had herbal preparations made up. So, if this thing works, perhaps I could find out about customized preparations.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

MARIANN, HAVE YOU TRIED CALM COLON? DO YOU KNOW WHAT SYMPTOMS IT HELPS WITH?


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

If you call the phone # at the Samra site they will send you more specific info on Calm Colon. I did this long before I purchased the product. According to the literature I received, it relieves all the major symptoms of IBS: gas, severe bloating, cramping, consitpation, and diarrhea.This difference in dosages between this product and those used in the actual study is due to the "whole formula decoction" method that Samra employs in manufacturing the product. Again, the representative stated that relief should be noticeable between one and three months of taking the herbs. What I'm not clear about is whether to continue taking them beyond that point. I plan on calling them for a refill next week (just to make sure I have it on hand), and will ask that question when I df course it's too early to tell, but I'm feeling pretty good so far -- certainly no bad reactions to the product.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I KEEP READING THAT EVERYONE ELSE WAS TOLD IT WOULD TAKE MONTH(S) TO SEE A DIFFERENCE AND THE REP I SPOKE TO SAID I SHOULD SEE A DIFFERENCE IN A WEEK. I'M REALLY ANXIOUS TO TRY THIS!!! THE REP TOLD ME IF IT DOESN'T TOTALLY WORK FOR ME I CAN SPEAK TO AN ONSTAFF HERBALIST WHO CAN MIX SOMETHING UP FOR ME.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I spoke with another rep yesterday, because I was feeling so much better than usual that I got curious. She said it all depends on how severe your IBS is and how long you've had it. Now, I've had IBS for many years but have experienced long periods of remission -- sometimes years. This last bout has lasted me on and off (one month one, two or three months off, more or less) for one and one-half years. I've only been taking the Calm Colon for about a week and feel better than I have in ages. I hope it continues, but I certainly think it's worth trying. It's very safe and, when I asked the rep if you need to keep taking it indefinitely, she said that after awhile you start cutting back as your system begins to balance. After that, you can stop taking them altogether.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I haven't taken calm colon because I have had very good results with Calcium Plus, colestid and Jerusalem Artichoke flour.In the Jama study I believe that participants took 6 pills three times a day.The statement that it takes about one month for every year you have had a disease comes from several works on Chinese Medicine. Also, a neighbor, who is a graduate of Bejing Medical School, NYU Medical School, and Rockefeller University, told me the same thing. She looked at the formula which was printed in JAMA and told me that it was made up of two traditional formulas. She found them in one of her Chinese textbooks these have been used for almost a thousand years in China. I personally went to the Oriental Divison of the NY Public Library and found descriptions of all the herbs used; none were toxic but pregnant women were advised not to take one or two of them. Also you are not supposed to eat pork while taking one of the herbs. Some of the herbs are rather common - barley and ginger for instance. Some months back I posted a Chinese remedy for diarhhea that uses boiled barley.I just decided to wait for the Australian formula. The herbs I bought in New York were all ground togther. they were very hard to take because they were so pungent. I love the smell, but the taste was overwhelming. I tried putting the powder in capsules but a great many capsules were needed for each dose.I would have continued if the other medications mentioned above had not worked. I hope it works for everyone.[This message has been edited by marianne (edited 08-08-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Marianne -- The reason people might be getting quicker results is because Samra's manufacturing process results in a more concentrated formula. My first discussion with the company rep revolved around this discrepancy in dosage, length of treatment, etc.If the Caltrate acidophilus, and JAF are working for you then there's no real reason for you to switch. But, if you still plan on trying the Australian formula when it's available then I have to say, there's no reason not to try Calm Colon first. This is giving much better results that all of the things you are using (I've been on the same basic regimen as you for the past five months). I was still having painful gas, occasional D, and bloating, but was still afraid to try something new which is why the Calm Colon sat in a drawer for over two months.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

YEA!!! YES!!! YES!!!! What a boon!


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

LDONNA, DID THE CALM COLON DO ANYTHING FOR THE GAS? THIS IS MY MAJOR CONCERN. I WISH I ASKED THE REP TO OVERNITE MY BOTTLE. WHEN YOU ALL CALLED DID THE REP KNOW BEFORE YOU ASKED THAT YOU WERE CALLING ABOUT CALM COLON? WHEN I CALLED SHE KNEW BEFORE I EVEN SAID WHAT HERB I WANTED TO ORDER. WEIRD....


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE BACK MY LAST MESSAGE. I WROTE IT BEFORE READING "SAMRA STUFF". SORRY


----------



## BobW (Jan 2, 1999)

I took four bottles of calm colon but could not see any improvent in IBS. I suffered a bad bout near the end of fourth bottle and did not reorder.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Oops. Well, I wonder what it does and how it works even after you've stopped taking it. Well, maybe you almost have to be Chinese to understand that.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Well, as I keep saying, we're all different. According to Samra, the herbs work to relieve what is known in Chinese Traditional Medicine as "damp heat." The herbs are astringent and drying in order to rebalance the system. This may be why it works faster for D-types as we have a fluid imbalance in the intestines.Anyway, I'm still taking two Caltrate a day, my Cultrelle in the morning, and avoiding my trigger foods. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Well, I just came back from our IBS meeteing and they were talking about Calm Colon (which the head of the group has a bottle of and will try). Don't know if VP Discount and Whole Foods is all over the US or just out here in Calif, but they have it those places (VP Discount Drugs will order it for $16.95. I saw it earlier at Whole Foods for $21.95, so I held out). It said take three capsules a day. Wow, pretty expensive with only 60 in the bottle! But, it's worth it for a few months. Linda, Are you taking the full three a day? The only "con" was, he said, like most herbs, it may not work for everyone. One girl had reported getting nauseous from it. Dang! But nothing we've found works for all of us, so we just have to try. He said it has Chinese psylium in it, which may be another reason it is helpful. I found it interesting that the Samra rep also said that it depends on the severity of the IBS. I don't think non-herbal or American medicines work that way. One thing would have me in a quandary. When she said to take it until your system is balanced, and then cut back, I'd be a little hesitant as to when that "right moment" would be. But I'm jumping the gun. I haven't even tried it yet! [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 08-08-1999).]


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Dear LDANA - I always enjoy your messages, and I thank you very much for your advice. I am very happy for you that you have found something that works. Let's hope that it works for others.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I STILL HAVE NOT RECEIVED MY BOTTLE OF CALM COLON. I ONLY ORDERED IT A WEEK AGO, I'M A LITTLE IMPATIENT. ANYWAY, PERSISTANCE CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US SOME OF THE CONS. AND ALSO ARE THESE CONS COMING FROM PEOPLE WHO HAVE TRIED CALM COLON.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

No, no cons at all! The head of the group said it made one girl nauseous and cautioned that all herbs don't work on everybody! (he's one to always rain on people's parades, anyway!) But we're all waiting excitedly to see how it progresses with LDanna.[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 08-08-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Okay everyone -- I'm starting week three in my Calm Colon experiment. I've been taking the full dosage of three capsules per day and so far, I haven't had one simgle episode. By that, I mean not just an absence of D but also no pain, little or no gas, no loose stools, no queasiness...nada...nothing. This is the only product I've ever tried that made me feel one hundred percent normal. Even the Caltrate never did that. I'm still taking two Caltrates, btw, just because I need calcium anyway. And, of course, the Culturelle -- wouldn't want to get food poisoning and mess up the experiment.The first week, it began working right away and, in fact, almost made me a bit on the C side. But, by week two, it began to "normalize" and I found I was having two (occasionally three) regular BMs per day. And here's the capper: to insure that the experiment was a true test for me, I ate a number of trigger foods over the past few days. I drank wine two nights in a row (always a problem), ate spicy Asian food, nuts, sesame seeds, raw vegetables, lots of fruit (peaches, melon, grapes, berries), and even a gooey piece of chocolate cake on Saturday night. No reaction to any of the above.I'm going to keep the current dosage for the next two weeks which is what the rep suggested (one full month), and then I'll try cutting back to two capsules per day.It's true that no one thing works for everyone but, since the JAMA study shwoed such a high percentage of participants were helped by this treatment, I would definitely say that everyone should at least give it a fair trial -- say, one month. As for the expense, well, I'd rather cut back on something else if it means feeling healthy and great. All the words of encouragement are great -- please keep cheering for me!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Just one thing -the group head said that the study, done in Australia involved quite a small number of people -- ten maybe (!) but added that it was quite encouraging and to be taken seriously (and thus would now be tested in the US) Is that the same as the study mentioned in JAMA?


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I believe it is the same study. Marianne would know, since she wrote to the participating M.D.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

YES!!!!!! I GOT MY BOTTLE TODAY. I JUST TOOK THE FIRST PILL. I HOPE I AM A SUCCESS LIKE LDANNA. GOOD LUCK LDANNA, I'M SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!! I'LL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED AS I GO ALONG


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Good luck to you Jessi!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

All this information is wonderful. I'm in my 5th week with Calm Colon and 3-4th week with Caltrate Plus. But what is culturelle? I haven't heard of it before. Is is over the counter? I have IBS-D and right now I'm cautiously optomistic. I still carry Immodium and have used it several times, but gas, which has always been a tremendous problem is greatly decreased. Pain has never been a symptom for me and I've had IBS over 12 yrs. I've ordered my Calm Colon thru L&H Vitamins out of NY and it's $16.97 right now. Of course S&H is about $5 per order, so you would want to order more than 1 bottle of anything. I can't find it locally at all. Congrats to you LDanna, I'll continue to pray for you and the others. I just found this BB last week and can't begin to tell you all how encouraging it has been.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Thank you Shirl for the words of encouragement. I'm glad to hear you're trying Calm Colon also. I'm in NYC but have never heard of L & H -- are they mail order only? I'm about to go to Willner's and ask them to start carrying it. They're a huge health and vitamin store that discounts.Culturelle is the only probiotic clinically proven to make it past stomach acids intact and adhere to intestinal walls, where it can do the most good. You can buy it at CVS and other small pharmacies. The great thing about it is that, unlike many other probiotics, it needs no refrigeration so you can take it with you when travelling. This way, you can protect yourself from food poisoning, bacterial infection and all of the other joys of travelling with a digestive illness.I hope you continue to do well (and improve) on your program.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Marianne -- Sorry I didn't respond to one of your previous posts. I've been trapped in meetings on and off for days.I wanted to comment that I've benefited greatly from several suggestions you've made such as the chamomile/peppermint tea (which just about got me through the entire month of April), JAF, and probiotics.What you said earlier about one of the herbs not being taken with pork was interesting since Samra doesn't have any contraindications for Calm Colon. It's not important in my case because I'm a vegetarian, but it surely might be for someone else. I think I'll call up the rep again and ask about that -- they are going to get sooo tired of hearing from me.Anyway, thanks for all the really useful information. I hope you give the herbs a try at some point because I'd love to know your experience with it.[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-10-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

Thanks for the info, LDanna, and in response to your question, yes, L&H Vitamins is a mail order catalog with a Long Island City address, their tele # 800-221-1152.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

This is interesting: I've been out sick with a summer cold for the past two days and yesterday began to have slight tummy troubles (achy, then loose stool). I was worried that the Calm Colon wasn't working but it's been so long since I've had a bad cold that I'd forgotten something key. My stomach always gets out of whack when I swallow large amounts of mucus (ew) on a daily basis. My head is much better today and so is my gut. Sometimes we forget that normal folk get these upsets too when their bodies are under stress...of any sort.I wonder if severe allergies (more mucous) bring on IBS symptoms?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Well, I am on my fourth day of Calm Colon and I think things may be better. I couldn't wait for the $16.95 order from VP Discount Foods to come in tomorrow and got the $21 bottle at Whole Foods. Guess I'll get both. I sent for the literature and the testimonials are impressive. Only thing, most of them felt they had to continue it even after they felt better. So I guess one of us will have to ask a rep about that. LDanna -- funny you should mention loose bowels with a summer cold. I got one a few weeks ago, which still lingers, and despite the Caltrate, I got the loose bowel thing the first week. I was thinking about asking others about it on the board (but thought, oh, well, it's too iffy for a whole post). It's either the mucus or it's just the system out-of-whack, but I remember getting that even before I had IBS (unless I've always had IBS, just a mild, mild form, and never knew it).


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Well, fifth day on Calm Colon and it seems to be already working, painwise and D-wise(but I don't want to nix it too soon!) Caltrate doesn't give me firmer stools like this, it just constipates me! I called a second rep today. This one was Chinese and more knowledgable than the last. She said it works on the spleen, which is the Chinese theory of what causes IBS (imagine?!) She said, "You westerners say you don't know what causes it. We say we know! It's the spleen!" (hmmm, spleen?!) I asked her why in all the testimonials in their lit, people who get good results still feel they have to maintain the pills. She said maybe they drop it too early or something, but that in tests, those who took 4-5 bottles were OK up to 14 weeks after stopping(follow-up didn't continue after that). If you sent for the literature, did you notice how many testimonials were from doctors? I don't think they make those things up. LDanna -- thanks for the kind words on the other post about winning in court and advice about the new guy! I wish I hadn't ever opened my big mouth about this condition to him. You're right, I'll try not to let it bother me (and know that IBS needn't wreck my social life!) [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 08-14-1999).]


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Bump!


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I WAS PLANNING ALL DAY ON WRITING THAT I THOUGHT CALM COLON WAS ####, BUT....... I JUST GOT BACK FROM DINNER AND NORMALLY I WOULD HAVE THE WORST GAS BUT I AM DOING PRETTY GOOD! WE WENT OUT TO DINNER WITH FRIENDS WHICH WE HAVEN'T DONE IN AWHILE, I WASN'T WATCHING THE CLOCK TO SEE WHEN WE WERE LEAVING. IT'S ONLY BEEN MY 4TH DAY AND I DON'T WANT TO SAY IT'S WORKING BUT I WILL SAY I HAD A GOOD NITE AND I DON'T KNOW WHY.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Persistance -- Excellent! I'm so glad you've started the Calm Colon. Now we can compare notes. Our web connection was down all day yesterday at the office and we went tothe movies last night, so I didn't get tocheck in here until just now. I have noticed that I've always had loose stools during either a cold or bad allergy attack...even before I had IBS. I'm convinced it's the mucous. Anyway, I'm much better now, but my husband got it and is blaming me! ("little 'ole moi?" I said).Absolutely true that this syndrome neddn't wreck your social life. I figure that if I can make it into the office, I should be able to go out a few evenings as well. You sound like a pretty confident person, and I'm sure you can handle some of the comments sheer ignorance seems to compel some people to utter.Jessi -- Give it a little time to work. Everyone's got a different internal agenda and herbs are notrorious for taking their own time. Here it is Day Four and you're already feeling pretty good, so you know it can't harm you. Stay the full course to give it a real test.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Sorry to take so long to reply, I only use the internet at the library, and then only once a week. I don't have the Bensoussan study with me, but as I recall a relativly large number of people were concerned - about 160. That's why the JAMA considered publishing its results. The participants were divided into two groups - one group received the standard formula, the other group saw traditional chinese practitioners who modified the formula according to the participants' needs. Both groups improved significantly; but the group who saw the pracititioners individually were still improved 6 weeks after stopping the formula. All partipants took the medicine for 6 weeks.I sent a xerox of the study to Jeffrey, the administrator/moderator of this board. Perhaps he could send you a copy, if policy allows it.The Oriental Division of the NY Public Library is at 42nd Street and Fifth Avenue. They have two large volumes on Chinese Medicines witten in English. These are serious works which list research on the various herbs, insects, animal parts minerals, etc. which are used in this centuries-old science. One of the books is sold by amazon.com but it is very expensive - about $75. I forget the exact title.An unusual pharmacy in New York City, on 6th Avenue, called the People's Pharmacy, has a lot of books on Chinese and Indian medicine, which they will let you look through. I went through them looking for this formula when it first came out but could never actually match it up. Blueperum (spelling?) seems to be the main ingredient for most stomach and colon problems.If gas is your main problem and Calm Colon doesn't give you relief, I swear by Jerusalem Artichoke Flour. (use the search untility). I went from severe chronic gas, which was a true social liability, to no gas in a very short time after using this food. I think entries on this started last November, or December. I'll always be grateful to Bennett for sharing this information. And so is my husband - for years he would have to leave the bedroom to sleep on the sofa-- the noise alone would wake him up. Thank god those days are gone. My waistline is two inches smaller too.Good luck every one.[This message has been edited by marianne (edited 08-15-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Here I am at the top of Week Four of my Calm Colon trial and, I gotta say, the view from here looks pretty good! I haven't had any episodes and, except for the slightly looser bm I had during my bad cold last week, I have been as regular as I've ever been.And I was really bad this weekend...I actually ate something fried -- hush puppies! (which I adore) Fried foods always do it for me but, this time, no reaction. Mind you, I'm not planning on doing this too often because I'd end up not fitting into any of my clothes, but it's just so great to eat something bad once in a while and not have to pay the price for days afterward.So, I'm feeling optimistic about Chinese Herbs and beginning to think we Westerners don't have a handle on how our bodies work. I'm going to do some additional research on TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) and try to understand how it works. Jessi, Persistance, how are you guys doing?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Well, a week into it and I AM definitely doing better. The pain that was so bad is easing. By evening, there's less bloating. But I do notice (sigh) that as the day wears on, and I'm out and about or standing too long (yesterday took a too-long tour of a bunch of old ranch houses in the country), it starts in again. Then I take a pill and feel almost immediately better! That part disappoints me, because I know you, LDanna, had no problems at this point at all. I called another rep and he said if it worked for me that quickly, the effect would get better and better, because it's not JUST an immediate medicine (it is that, too), but works cumulatively on healing the organs (he gave me a whole lot of examples I found hard to swallow, like there could be an obstruction in the blood vessels or other things. He mentioned the dampness. But I'm willing to suspend disbelief and say the Chinese may have a leg up on us). The other night at a benefit, I went whole hog and took a small heaping of pasta salad, ate some butter cookies and lemon cake (took off the frosting) and tried Irish soda bread, which is heavy wheat and brown sugar -- I get so tired of feeling left out! I did have discomfort afterwards, but the next morning, after the Calm Colon, felt just fine. And someone called and asked "How are you?" for the first time in months, I was able to say, "Just fine, and you?"


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Wow, Persistance! I sure hope the people over on the "Carbs Are Evil" thread don't hear about your night of debauchery. (Sounded yummy to me.) *LOL* They might come after you wielding lethal protein bars. I do believe the herbs are cumulative, since the longer I take them, the less reaction I experience to trigger foods. I may have to start calling them "former" trigger foods if things keep going the way they have been. It's funny, though, because I've had IBS for a long time -- on and off about 20 years -- and yet I experienced very quick relief. Perhaps yours has been more severe, though of shorter duration. Again, it appears that the variety of this syndrome is never ending.So, now I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, me, and jessi. That's a lot of fingers to cross...how will I get any work done?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 1999)

I broke down and ordered Calm Colon. Today is the first day. The directions are to take with water, does anyone know if it matters if you take it with meals? My husband has been in the hospital so I just haven't called Samra yet but will if no one knows.I've been taking multidophilus for about a month and that has definately helped. I didn't take it last night (so exhausted I forgot) and I'm not having a very good day with the IBS. Could one day make a difference? Thanks to everyone for all of the great advice. Jackie


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Jackie -- It doesn't seem to matter if you take it with or without food. I take one after each meal (breakfast, lunch, dinner), just as a way to remember. Water is more important.Don't know if skipping a day of probiotics would have such an impact. I take Culturelle mostly for insurance against food poisoning, so I don't really think of it that way.Good luck with Calm Colon. I hope it works as well for you as it has for me and others.[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-18-1999).]


----------



## Kaos0100 (Jul 16, 1999)

I just ordered the Calm Colon too. How long did it take you guys to get yours? Is there any place other than Samra that you can get this stuff?


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

By mail order, it takes about a week to arrive. Some health food stores are reputed to carry it but I live in NYC and have checked with about six different places and none of them carry it.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

IT ONLY TOOK ME ABOUT A WEEK TO RECEIVE MINE. HOPE YOU DON'T MIND IF YOUR POSTMAN KNOWS ABOUT YOUR IBS. THEY SEND THE PILLS IN A LARGE BOX WITH A BIG STICKER ON ONE SIDE THAT SAYS IBS CALM COLON FOR INTERNAL BOWEL OR SOMETHING. I WAS SO EMBARRASSED.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 1999)

jessi,I'm sure you were embarrrassed!We said we wanted to get this to the public's attention, so I guess this is one way to do it; if you're like me, you would rather do it in a letter or e-mail to media/reps.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Bettie -- That's too funny! Yeah, I was a bit startled when my doorman handed me the first box but decided he probably knows more about me than my doctor.*LOL* In the battle to get well, embarassment becomes the first casualty. When my second order came, I didn't even think about it.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Well, it's four full weeks on Calm Colon and, yes, it's been the best four IBS-free weeks ever! The only real symptom I've had was a bit of gas last night. But, considering that I spent Saturday pigging out at a barbeque and Sunday eating several trigger foods at an all-day wedding, I'd say that's hardly a symptom at all. Heck, my hubby had an attack yesterday from all that food...and he doesn't have IBS! And the best thing was having no anxiety about the travel time for each event: a total of four hours on both days. Believe me, since the wedding required all that time trapped in a car with my in-laws, I was real happy not to have to worry about my gut as well. *LOL*So, I'm going to stay another two weeks on the full dosage of 3 per day and then I'll experiment with cutting down to 2.Persistance, Jessi, and others...how are you all doing? I sure hope it's working for you guys too. Let me hear your experience with it.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

****[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-23-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

?[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-23-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Jeff, is there a problem with the board today?[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-23-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Sorry everyone, there's something truly wrong with either the board, this thread, or the server.[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-23-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I'm having a lot of difficulty posting today: disappearing posts, multiple posts, etc. What's up, Jeff?[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-23-1999).]


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

This was bumped up -- but I can't see any messages beyond the 18th! Strange! Anyway, I might as well add my two cents. Week two and yes, I am doing lots better. All day I'm pretty much painless, but I still get a little cramping by evening -- such as after I did a set of Go-Go dances to show someone how I used to do it! Or any kind of exercise like that. Ate spicy spaghetti sauce and it didn't agree with me, but debauched again about five days ago on tortillas and chicken filling (I guess it may have been spiced) and had some discomfort later, but nothing major. I'm trying to cut down the Caltrate, as that may be a contributing factor to gas or pain when it constipates me. Don't know. I also have some kind of virus, which doesn't help. I think the stuff is good.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Persistance, that sounds like real progress. Yaay! [This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-23-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

Hi! I really think I want to try this product but I have high blood pressure and I'm concerned that herbs might be a problem. I do control my bp with medicine and so it isn't out of control but I know that there are some products that can really raise blood pressure to unsafe levels. I also go back to college August 30 and I'm nervous about starting something new during a time that could turn out to be stressful. Has anyone heard if Calm Colon can maybe cause D if used by someone who might have a bad reaction? I have had a lot of success with the Calrate and I seem to have mild IBS with occasional bad days(when I'm not taking the Caltrate). Do you think that the Calm Colon may actually clear up all my problems? Steph


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Why don't you call one of the Samra reps and ask them? It's at www.Samra.com There is nothing "purgative" in the formula, I was told. I myself have only had mixed success with Caltrate. It works, so to speak, in stopping you up, but has gas and other side effects I don't care for.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER WHAT WEEK I'M ON....I THINK SECOND. ANYWAY ALL WEEKEND I WAS DOING FINE, I WAS EATING EVERYTHING IN SITE WITHOUT A PROBLEM. LAST NITE I HAS ICE CREAM REALLY LATE AND TODAY WAS SUCH A BAD DAY. I ALSO TOOK 3 PILLS. I THINK I'M HAVING MUCH BETTER DAYS WHEN I TAKE 2 PILLS. WELL WE'LL SEE HOW TOMORROW GOES.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Jesse -- I think -- and this is just what I'm guessing -- that in order to get the best results we have to take the recommended three. Maybe it was the ice cream. I still don't feel great after my triggers. Did the Samra people tell you two was enough? Again, I'm just guessing, but I'd be scared just to take two. In reality, even though LDanna had such good results right away, we have to remember that herbs take four to six weeks to work, a lot longer than, say, calcium. Maybe you should call and ask.


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Does anyone know if you can take this if you're pregnant? [This message has been edited by wishicouldgo (edited 08-25-1999).]


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

oops, never mind, I found the number to call them, but while I'm here, did IBS-C people try it and what was the result?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 1999)

I gave a list of the ingredients to my doctor and he said not to worry about it hurting my blood pressure. I plan to buy the calm colon sometime soon and I'll tell you how it goes. WISHICOULDGO***- Be very careful about taking any kind of herbs if you're pregnant unless you first talk with your doctor. You might want to talk to the Samra people too but I would'nt take only their word on it. I'm not saying that they would lie to you but your doctor would know your personal situation best. Steph


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I AM MOSTLG IBS G. I CALLED A REP TODAY AND HE TOLD ME THAT IF 2 PILLS ARE WORKING FOR ME THAN JUST TAKE 2 PILLS. I ALSO ORDERED ANOTHER BOTTLE BECAUSE I'M NOT READY TO GIVE UP AND IN ANOTHER WEEK I SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE FIRST BOTTLE. I ASKED THE REP IF HE COULD SEND MY PILLS IN AN UNMARKED BOX. I TOLD HIM I REALLY DON'T WANT EVERYONE THAT COMES IN CONTACT WITH MY MAIL TO KNOW I HAVE IBS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 1999)

Hi Everyone,My order took about two weeks to arrive, Samra left me a message that it was on its way so I didn't panic. This is starting my third week but we are in budgets and I've had a number of days that I only took one. I had a tough time last Fri and Sat but with all the stress of my recovering husband and intense budget work, I'm reserving judgement. I want to give this at least two weeks of taking all the doses but I'm definately not any worse and have had some times of almost feeling normal. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.LDanna -- Thanks for your response, I'll stop agonizing over taking this at meal time! Here's hoping more of us get your results!Jackie


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Jackie -- the effect is cumulative. I wouldn't skip any days if I wanted this to work. And I certainly would take the full dose, or why bother?


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

THAT IS NOT TRUE. WHEN I SPOKE TO THE REP YESTURDAY I TOLD HIM I WAS ONLY TAKING 2 AND IT HELPED ME. HE SAID THAT WAS FINE, THE ORIGINAL STUDY THE PEOPLE WERE TAKING 6 PILLS PER DAY. IF YOU DON'T SEE ANY IMPROVEMENT YOU SHOULD DEFINATELY START TAKING MORE.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Oh, okay. Then I stand corrected. Only one thing -- I believe that in the original study, as someone -- LDanna, I believe -- has said, they were using a less concentrated dose than they are using in the Samra concentration. So that's why they used six, and with Calm-Colon, you only need three. I was guessing one might be too few to get the same results of the tests (and I mistakenly thought she said she skipped days).


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Sorry everyone, but I'm not able to post on this board from work until they get their server problems worked out. So, whenever I can, I'll post from homeI think the dosage is purely personal. Find a level that does the job for you -- take more if you're not getting relief -- and then stay with it for at least a month. Then, try tapering off a bit. This is what I understood from the Samra rep. Next week, I'm going to try to get by on two capsules per day.I'm still doing great. Even had a cup of regular coffee yesterday with no ill effects! Won't revive the caffeine habit on a daily basis 'cause it took me too long to give it up but, it's nice to know I can have the occasional cup without dire consequences.


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

LDANNA, I AM SO HAPPY YOU ARE HAVING SUCH GREAT RESULTS. I AM DOING A LITTLE BETTER BUT NOTHING WONDERFUL. I STILL HAVE THE TIGHTENING IN MY BOWELS AND STILL SOME GAS BUT I DO FEEL THE GAS HAS LESSENED SOMEWHAT. I ORDERED ANOTHER BOTTLE SO I WILL BE TRYING IT FORM 1 MORE MONTH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Persistence: I agree I shouldn't skip doses or I'll never know if it works! So far so good for the last two days. I think I definately need the three to give it a chance. I actually was sort of normal this morning.......it always shocks me. Jackie


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Here's hoping I can post this from my crappy office pc...Here I am beginning my fifth week on Calm Colon and I feel fine! In fact, I started cutting back to two a day as of yesterday. I'll stick with that for a week or so unless I encounter any problems.I've been eating pretty normally, although I should point out that "normal" for me may not be the same for everyone else. I'm a near-vegetarian who eats fish and the very occasional poultry, and no dairy at all. I also don't eat processed foods or fast food. I thought I should mention this because many people are looking for a magic bullet that works in spite of a bad diet. Listen, I have the occasional indulgences: a chocolate dessert once a week, the odd order of french fries, real butter on my toast (butter is the only dairy I can tolerate, for some reason). But, by and large, mine is a healthy diet composed mostly of fruits, vegetables, whole grains, pasta, soy & tofu, fish, brown rice, salads, and nuts. However, many of these items are triggers for IBS so this is still evidence that Calm Colon is working quite well. A few months ago, I couldn't eat salads or nuts without a major attack of D. And I had to cross a lot of fruits off my list as well. Now, I can eat pretty much everything I used to before my symptoms got truly horrendous.I do think a major trigger is fat and, right behind it, is all the chemicals used in snacks and fast foods. So, I just wanted to say that no med is invincible in the face of a poor diet. Hey, besides, us sick people need all the nutrients we can get![This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 08-30-1999).]


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Can you tell me whats in Calm Colon? It must list the ingredients on the bottle?


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

The ingredient list is long -- a traditional chinese herbal formula. If you'd like to know specifics, check out the Samra website at: www.samra.com


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Thanks


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I just called to order another bottle of Calm Colon, and had the most interesting conversation with the sales rep. This man was Asian and asked me so many questions about my experience with the product that it felt like I'd just been to the doctor.It appears that those of us who continue to show gradual, steady improvement on the herbs are actually getting better. It's not just a case of alleviating symptoms; our organs are healing. The rep said that, yes, it can be used for symptomatic relief but that it's primary purpose is to banish the condition altogether. It's not a cure for everyone, but many who follow through on the full three month treatment, show no recurrence of the syndrome.While I don't want to get my hopes up too high, I have to say that this is the first time I've heard of a product that attempts to cure this thing. Naturally, I'll follow through on this. I really want to hear how everyone else is doing so far, too.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I too, am feeling a lot better into my fourth week. I have been able to eat a lot of things I wasn't previously able to (except last night, trying to eat brown rice, lettuce and tomatoes did bloat me. My system is not used to fiber). The only thing that has me worried is I have a return of a sinus infection that is lingering and causing me a great deal of pressure and headaches. Antibiotics were what caused this thing,and the allergist so far is declining to give me one for that reason. But I can't live like this. So I would hope if it goes on and I have to take antibiotics, both the Calm Colon and the Lacto GG would protect me this time.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Persistance, I'm sorry to hear a return of your headache woes...I've had sinus infections in the past and they are the pits! If you resort to antibiotics, I think doubling the dosage of Lacto GG will protect you just fine. The Calm Colon will probably just continue its good work on your digestive tract. As for the fiber, it took me forever to get with that program. Your system just rebels against it! But, I'm much better in that department since I committed myself to eating fiber-rich foods every day, no matter what the results (and some of them made me pretty darn anti-social, I can tell you). Hang in there and feel better.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Well, I'm beginning week seven by recovering slightly from a weekend long food orgy. I know, I shouldn't just eat my trigger foods with mad abandon because I'm taking Calm Colon...but I can be just as irresponsible as the next person at times. *sigh*Even so, given everything I ate, I only suffered mildly. Thing is though, that once you get used to feeling well the return of any discomfort serves as a sharp reminder of how far you've come. Mostly, I just had some achey feelings and gas yesterday and part of Saturday -- no D, no loose stools, even. Just that crappy "I ate too much and now I have a tummy ache" feeling. This was mostly brought on by too much wine, I believe. The weekend started early for me because one of my friends threw a big party on Thursday night that was catered with all sorts of hors d'ouevres, etc. Some of these contained small amounts of dairy and I wasn't aware of it so I didn't take any Lactaid. So, I was already feeling a bit funky by Friday but we had other committments and the show must go on. Truth be told, If I really felt awful I would have stayed home, but thanks to the Calm Colon, I wasn't doing badly enough to back out. Keep in mind, too, that I cut back the dosage last week to two a day. If I had a larger supply on hand I might have been tempted to go back to three a day, but I'm waiting for a new shipment and am rationing my limited supply.Last night, we stayed in watching videos and ate home-cooked food and I'm now feeling much better. So, I feel that the herbs have withstood quite an onslaught and that if I continue taking them for the next two months, I might get even stronger. I doubt I'll ever be able to eat dairy again -- and quite frankly I don't miss it very much -- but I'd be perfectly happy just to eat the way I normally do without repurcussions. Testing Calm Colon's limits this weekend has me feeling very encouraged that this might be a reasonable goal.How's everyone else doing? Anyone survive a Labor Day BBQ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 1999)

LDanna,Hi, I saw Calm Colom in a health food store here in Maine. I can't remeber the name right now, however when my boyfriend gets home from work he's going to go get it for me. I reaaly hope it helps, I have called out sick today, I had one d/c movement this morning, however my insides feel horrible. I posted earlier to the general. I just was reading and I wanted to say thanks for some great advice from a real person.


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 22, 1999)

LDanna, Persistence,I dont know if there is any connection to IBS and sinus problems, but I also have had sinus problems off and on for the past few years. One thing that I have found useful is to take vitamin A supplements. Within two weeks of taking the supplements I had improved to the point where I was no longer considering surgery. I seem to be doing worse since my doc put me on Levbid (which dries up the sinus cavities causing post nasal drip), but the vitamin A is still a benefit. Luckily, the Fibercon seems to be helping me a lot, so I am about to give up the Levbid.paul


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Thanks for that, Tall Paul. I am still on one last Librax a night, and trying to get off it, because it dries up mucuous membranes, too. That might be part of it. Although since starting cortisone sprays, I feel a lot better. Vitamin A, huh? Well, I do need to start a multi vitamin. LDanna, I too had a long weekend food orgy! I think I'm about on my sixth week of Calm Colon and I did about the way you did. Certainly not the pain I'm used to having in the past, but a certain amount of discomfort. A good sign on Friday night was that I was ravished -- unusual for me -- and I was at this club and couldn't find ANYTHING on the menu that wasn't spiced (even vegie burgers!) or loaded up with raw vegetables like salads, or even a plain turkey sandwich -- so I finally ordered the Club sandwich (after saying I didn't want the vegie salad on the side), and the waitress goes, "French fries or brown rice?" Another quandry! The more I deliberated, the more impatient the waitress looked, so I said, "Oh, okay give me the fries" (thinking I'd just give em away). Anyway I ate everything and didn't really suffer. It wasn't till, braver still the next day, I ordered a fast food hamburger (with everything on it but pickles and onions) and -- a MILKSHAKE! I think the shake was what finally got to me and I don't even think I'm lactose intolerant, unless that's another definition of IBS. Then, I got an unpleasant surprise -- female bleeding (I'm on hormones and usually don't get withdrawal bleeding, but I inadvertantly doubled up on my estrogen pill a few times, purely out of stupid memory over the last few weeks). Anyway, I should post this separately -- it gave me such cramps, nausea, slight D and headache, that I had to wonder what the H goes on during that time! Since I often got that over the last few years I also wondered if I've had IBS for longer than I realize. The GOOD news is, still no real IBS pain with the Calm Colon. And the other problem is subsiding. Terrific! Boy, am I rambling! And I haven't even gotten to what I wanted to tell you all. I went to my IBS meeting this Saturday and he was passing out free bottles of Calm Colon and everyone's going to try it! The Samra rep wanted to come and talk to us, but darn ole stupid regulations wouldn't allow it (it's "solicitation"). Anyway, Frank, our moderator, said that Calm Colon works on the same principal that anti-depressants work or even hypnotherapy, and Lotronex, too: it "tricks" the memory of the nervous system into "forgetting" that one has IBS, changing the nervous system! Is that fascinating?! Even more interesting, he said that people on Lotronex won't be taking it forever, either. It's the same principal! (See, I'd heard once you go off it, symptoms return). Anyway, that's why the Calm Colon is cumulative. I hope you're feeling better by now, LDanna. Myself, I don't want to cut back till I've taken maybe three bottles.


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 22, 1999)

Persistance,Not to get off on a tangent on sinus problems, but I thought that I would mention that although my multivitamin had vitamin A in it that it didnt seem to be enough. I took 24,000 IU a day for two weeks and then backed off to 8,000 a day. It really seemed to help a lot. By the way, thanks for being the guinnea pig on the calm colon. I just got my first bottle today and will keep you all posted on how well it works for me. paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 1999)

My bottle of Calm Colon just arrived today. If I can get up my nerve I'm going to start it Thursday evening - always chicken about trying anything new. And I'm playing golf on Thursday so I don't want to start something when I'm not going to be near a bathroom for at least four hours. Here's hoping for success!


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Hey, I'm so glad to hear that some of you are going to try the Calm Colon! I'll be sending good vibes your way so that you'll start to feel a lot better too. Good luck!Persistance -- Ugh, I'm so glad I went into early menopause because my IBS would go haywire once very month. I'm not on hormones so I don't get any bleeding, but I sure do feel for you.I am feeling much better today, and I'm really beginning to think that the alcohol had more to do with it than anything. Too bad, eh? Funny thing is, because I'm a near-vegetarian, I never shy away from all those fiber-rich foods...or spices, either. I find that the more fiber you eat, the more tolerance your system has for it. It's only uncomfortable when you first start out. Except for salad and fruit I don't eat anything raw -- mostly cooked veggies and beans. But the things that send me into IBS distress are fatty, fried, or dairy-laden foods. Persist, your fast food meal would have killed me immediately. Wouldn't even have had time to send out invitations to the funeral. Like I said, everyone surely is different!That's terrific news too that your group is testing Calm Colon. And even better to hear that any improvement we experience might actually be lasting. My only wish is that some of the health food stores around here would carry the stuff. I mean, this is Manhattan for goodness sake! It's so frustrating having to place an order with Samra and then waiting for it to arrive. I think they need better distribution.Well, before the board shuts down over the next few days, I just want to say that if anyone needs anymore feedback on Calm Colon, please feel free to e-mail me. I'm sure we're all going to go into withdrawal without this BB, so it's not a bad idea to start saving people's addresses.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 1999)

LDanna, This is great you've done so well and I'm glad you're better from the weekend festivities!PatH, I've been taking Calm Colon for about a week and a half (regularly) and it definately hasn't hurt anything so be brave and give it a shot. Good luck.Jackie


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

I HAVE BEEN TAKING CALM COLON FOR A FEW WEEKS NOW, AND ALTHOUGH I SEE SOME IMPROVEMENT AND I DO NOT WANT TO DISCONTINUE TAKING IT I STILL FEEL LIKE I NEED TO TRY OTHER STUFF. I WAS THINKING ABOUT HYPNOTHERAPY BECAUSE I READ A POST WHERE SOMEONE WAS HAVING ALOT OF LUCK WITH IT. ARE YOU SAYING THAT IF I AM TAKING CALM COLON I SHOULDN'T TRY HYPNOTHERAPY BECAUSE IT WILL HAVE THE SAME EFFECT?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I think that was addressed to me. That's just what someone told me. But I'd sure try the hypnotherapy if I wasn't having that great luck with Calm Colon. I was thinking along other lines, too, as for some reason, I've been having more pain and bloating the last few days (maybe I let my diet go, maybe it's a period I had, who knows?)P.S. Oh yeah, I'm weaning off my last Librax, taking one every other day. God, don't tell me I needed it that much! Or maybe it's just withdrawal).[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 09-12-1999).]


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

THANKS PERSISTANCE FOR YOUR REPLY, I REALLY AM CONSIDERING HYPNOTHERAPY. I KNOW IT'S A LOT OF MONEY BUT SO ARE ALL OF THESE HERBS. I'LL HAVE TO READ SOME OF THE PAST POSTS TO SEE WHO IT WAS THAT HAD GOOD RESULTS WITH HYPNOTHERAPY. I SURE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW HE/SHE IS DOING NOW.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

It was WD40 who had good results. But I notice she had some posts up today about still having nausea or something...?


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Persistance and Jessie -- Just wanted to say that I notice that when I eat badly I will get some bloating and gas. The Calm Colon is apparently not a license to eat at will. What a shame, huh? But I look at it this way; many normal people get intestinal upsets when they eat certain foods or large quantities of food. So, this is really no different. The numero uno symptom that Calm Colon takes care of for me is D. Even if I eat trigger foods, I don't get any episodes of D. For me, this is a miracle because D attacks were just ruining my life.Also, Persist, I would be willing to bet that taking Librax might be interfering with how well the herbs work. You probably won't get a true picture until you're completely weaned because one's system just gets so accumstomed to any meds taken. Hang in there girl!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 1999)

Thanks for all the postings on Calm Colon. I have a comment & then a question. My comment is - I've been on minor bluporum (a main ingredient in Calm Colon) as prescribed by my chiropractor/naturopath. He had given me this previously for my GERD as well. I've only been taking 2-3 a day, so am thinking of asking him if I can up my dose after reading how much CC's you all are taking. My question is, do any of you who are taking CC have stress-induced-symptoms from IBS? My symptoms are pretty much 90% brought on by work stress. So I'm wondering if this will make a difference on the effectiveness of CC (or minor bluperum) on me? If you have had stress-related symptoms in the past, did being on the CC help? (Also, I've gotten a prescription for, but haven't yet taken, Elavil. Anyone try this?)


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

UPandDOWN -- That's an interesting question...and one that the Samra rep asked me the last time I phoned in my order. Naturally, I asked they why that was important. Apparently, those who have primarily stress-induced attacks can be helped by CC but, won't be permanently cured of IBS until they get at the root of their stress and find ways of dealing with it. I had answered "not especially," and that's the truth...although I have certainly had stress-induced attacks, they've been isolated and limited. Most of my really terrible long-lasting episodes have come seemingly out of nowhere. The rep said this is why I'm improving steadily on Calm Colon. The Chinese philosophy is that true IBS is really a question of damaged organs (although the medical community can find no hard evidence of this), and can be healed.So, my answer is that you may very well be helped by taking CC but if stress really is the number one trigger for you then it might be worthwhile in the long run to work on how you react to stress. Why don't you give Samra a call? I've found them very helpful and interested in how the herbs are working for people.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

LDANNA -- Yeah, and re the Librax, my doctor (or ex-doctor, I think I'll look for a new one, or none at all) said in a superior voice, "It is NOT habit-forming." All the info I've been able to find says it is. Up and Down -- I'm sure LDanna will tell you the same thing. It doesn't matter what the cause is of IBS, the Calm Colon is supposed to work anyway. I don't know about the Elavil. Maybe you should call the Samra rep?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

LDanna and I must have been posting at the same time. Well, her answer, Up and Down, is far more thorough than mine. I would have thought stress wouldn't make a difference. For me, stress might trigger an attack, but I think food is a big trigger for me and so is a certain kind of exercise (like back exercises that put stress on the stomach. Darn, my back's about to go out, so I'm going to have to do them anyway). One thing is interesting -- a rep told me that herbs are actually more effective than acupuncture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 1999)

Thank you LDonna & Persistance for your very speedy replies! I've written down the # and will give SAMRA a call. I am working on the stress by going to therapy - initially I was having anxiety attacks & IBS when I had to do public speaking or speak at meetings. Now, I am not having anxiety attacks, but still some stress & still get IBS. (Actually my IBS is getting worse.)Some of the meetings I participate in are particularly stressful & I see that other colleagues of mine getting equally stressed (or more so!) but they're not getting ill. So - clearly I do have both - stress & IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 1999)

I am bumping this to the top for newbies.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Hey everyone, here I am with two full months of Calm Colon under my belt (quite literally) and doing very well! I haven't had any D episodes since I started. In fact, the only mild symptoms I've experienced have been a tendency for things to slow down a little too much if I eat certain types of food, accompanied by a little bit of gas. But these are hardly worth reporting since I can barely term it "discomfort" -- it's just so minor.I had tapered off to 2 per day, but then the Samra rep said I'd started do that too soon so, last week I went back to 3 a day. I'll give it a couple more weeks at that dosage and then cut down. The rep explained that the maxiumum dosage should be taken for at least two months to give it a chance of really setting things aright before attempting to cut back. Since I'd dearly love for this to be a permanent cure, I'm perfectly willing to go the whole nine yards for a shot at real health.Anyway, at this point I'd certainly say that anyone with IBS-D should certainly try Calm Colon for at least one or two months. The only thing you've got to lose is a little cash (still far less than any prescription drugs that are supposed to provide relief for this syndrome). The only other thing I'm taking is two Caltrate Plus tabs a day -- but these days I'm just taking them for the calcium.Let's hear from everyone else who's been trying Calm Colon. I want to know how you're doing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 1999)

I think I am going to buy some of this Calm Colon and see how it works for me. I have been taking Culturelle for a few days but the gas and bloating is becoming a nuisance. I will continue to take it and see if my system settles down. I am really interested in seeing how the CC works for me. Seeing all the messages from the people on here that are taking it is a positive sign that it is helping most of you. I will make sure I take the maximum dose for at least 2 months. I recently just went through my worst IBS attack in my 27 year existance. It caused me to have bladder problems and I experienced extreme pain in my lower abdomen and down my left groin. I have been taking Cipro, Bentyl, and Culturelle and this combo has helped me. I am not satisfied with the side effects from the Bentyl and Culturelle to this point but they are tolerable. I hope the CC is the missing link.Jake


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Jake -- I still take one Culturelle in the A.M. to protect the gut from food poisoning, etc. The bloating and gas will lessen in about a week and, if you're taking two capsules, you can reduce it to one in a few weeks. The idea is to build up the bacteria and then just supply enough to keep it at an optimal level.The Calm Colon is definitely worth a try if you have really bad D episodes. Just be faithful about taking it. Good luck!


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 22, 1999)

I have been taking the calm colon for three weeks now and cant detect any difference in my symptoms. I know they say it might take a while, but you would think I would have seen some difference by now. I think I will finish off the bottle and call it quits. By the way, does anyone know what magnesium stearate is for? It is in both the calm colon and the fibercon pills that I take. I think it may be in the laxative family, but I'm not sure. If it is then why are they putting that in products taken by people who obviously dont need a laxative?paul


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Magnesium stearate is just a stabilizer -- it's in many supplements and OTCs -- and isn't laxative like regular magnesium.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Well, here I am at two months and getting better every day. I don't want to get my hopes up permanently, because I've had my setbacks, like LDanna has. Particularly with viral illnesses and hormone problems adding to it. But I have to say, it seems like the pain and D are really abating. I had a turkey sandwich with lettuce, tomato, sprouts, cheese and dressing today and felt fine afterwards. I even munched on some health food cookies a friend offered -- scared to death, because they had seeds and nuts and brown sugar. But although I feel a bit of discomfort (just like you, L), it's not like it used to be. I still need to report back to you all in a week or two to see if this holds up. Me, I am going to go the whole nine yards with three a day until I have absolutely NO pain for weeks in a row. I'm willing to shell out for four months or whatever it takes.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Way to go, Persist! I agree with you one hundred percent. Even with my latest setback, I have to say that the episodes of D were brief and not accompanied by as much pain or cramping. I'm back on three CCs a day also. Now that I think about it, I might have been a bit premature to have cut back to two a couple of weeks back. If it takes time to work, then I also plan to stick it out for four months. I'm just over the two month mark myself and, but for this weekend's stress-related upset, I haven't had any real symptoms since beginning the CC.[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 09-28-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 1999)

Bump for newbies.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Still doing well with Calm Colon after neaarly three months. I've noticed that the only times I've had minor attacks have been due to extreme stress or eating trigger foods. So, I guess we still need to be careful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 1999)

LDanna - a month to see any results? I started taking Pro-Gest, a digestive enzyme, and had the relief - complete and total relief - the first day!!! I posted a message about it but no one has listened or read it. PLEASE.....everyone - this stuff is great! I've got several friends on it too and they came to me in tears about how it has changed their lives!!! It helps you to digest all the different foods your colon can't or won't...like fat. I haven't had any "D" in 3 weeks now!!! None!!! No nothing but normal lifestyle now. Once again, it's Pro-Gest, a digestive enzyme with HCL and pancreatic enzymes, available by physicians or pharmacies and also found online at herbal supplly places, and it's manufactured by PhytoPharmica. It costs me $16.95 for 90 tablets and I'm down to 2/day. I nurse suggested it to me as it saved her life! Please try it and let me know!! I'm going to start another thread about it - check it out.


----------



## gm319 (Aug 5, 1999)

I have been reading this list, but this is the first time to respond. I started taking the Caltrate Plus and then the Calm Colon after reading about them on the list. I have been on the Caltrate Plus for about 2 months and the CC about 1 month now. Caltrate Plus helped some and then the CC really made a huge difference for me. The sudden can't wait for anything D has just about disappeared!! I am so happy!! What a difference this has made for me.Greg


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Laura -- This is LDanna's post, and I don't want to speak for her, but it seems to me you would be better served posting your Good News about Pro-Gest on a separate post. To address your comment about Calm Colon: As you surely must know, some of the best things don't always happen immediately in life. Herbs are notorious for taking longer to take effect, and Chinese herbs especially, in which the effect is cumulative. In this case, the effects have tested to last four months after stopping of the herb, in essence, changing the "memory" of the colon. Even so, most of us, if you read all the threads, started feeling results within the first week.And continue to improve as the weeks go by, ten days short of three months. I am experiencing the virtual end of D (although one never wants to speak too soon). [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 10-14-1999).]


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Laura -- For some people the Calm Colon works more quickly than others and Persist is right to emphasize that this product has been tested specifically for IBS and proven to bring real relief. Chinese herbs are meant to heal a condition rather than just relieve symptoms, though. This is the most encouraging product for us that has been investigated so far. I have had some help in the past from digestive enzymes, but found they don't offer complete relief and certainly don't retrain the gut to act normally. They can however be very useful for situations where strange foods will be encountered or when a very large meal will be ingested. I look forward to seeing your complete post on the topic, though.


----------



## CathyP (Sep 23, 1999)

Did anyone have a side affects from Calm Colon? Seems like I become more aggitated and nervous when I have taken the Calm Colon and cannot sleep at night. And my panic attacks have increased. Anyone else experience this side affect?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Cathy -- I am not agitated and nervous and have no more sleep problems than usual. I don't know anything in the herb that could cause that -- unless an allergy (?) Have you called a Samra rep. They are awfully helpful and knowledgable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 1999)

Calm Colon - does it work on those of us with *C*. I read the thread and there doesn't seem to be reference to it. Perhaps I missed it. Sorry if this is a double post but the first one didn't seem to act right.Bob H------------------bobh


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Now here's something I have never heard in all this time: Flux said on the current MSM thread that Chinese herbs are notorious (or something) for including prescription medicines in the formulations to make them more effective, without claiming to do so. Coulda knocked me over with a feather! Ladies and gents? I have just asked him if he means this one as well.BobH, did you ever get your answer about whether this is good for C? It is supposed to be. I'd give it a shot for a month or two. It can't hurt. Was I mean in my reply on the other post? I can be snappy at times, I know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 1999)

Scarry to think that some herbs may be spiked. Makes me laugh in a way. If some companies do this...! And all the while the unsuspecting person thought that it was the herbs. Maybe not.At any rate, I orderd some CC. I plan to try it as soon as it arrives. Skeeter


----------



## Kerri (Oct 1, 1999)

Any updates to this thread? My husband has IBS-D and Caltrate has helped bulk up his stools, but he still has 5-6 bowel movements a day which causes terrible cramps. I am wondering if Calm Colon will help. He suffers from a lot of anxiety and occasional panic attacks which I believe are the result of the IBS. I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks! Kerri


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Kerri -- At this point I've been on the Calm Colon for about 3 months and have started to lower my dosage with the idea of stopping it altogether in the next couple of weeks. I am significantly improved as are several others here who've tried it. I do still take Caltrate and have recently added fiber (FiberSmart) to my regimen. Each step makes more progress in my overall condition. I haven't had any recent episodes of D.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Hello, all:I'm and IBS C diagnosed 20 years ago. Started having D and bad cramping about a year ago and nearly went insane. I went to doctor and got a tricyclic antidepressant, Nortriptiline 10 mg, for the side effect of slowing down the gut. Worked perfectly for one week, then I was back to the misery. From this site, I got the idea to take calcium and bought the OJ with calcium in it. It worked--but not completely. I still had the awful cramping. Then----I read all about calm colon on this site and decided to try it. I take 2 per day and had almost immediate relief. I still watch what I eat and get plenty of sleep, but seriously, I feel much better. Now taking cc for almost 3 weeks; did try to skip nortriptiline for 4 days but pain returned. Thank you all for your detailed and helpful posts. Let's see how long this lasts!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Bumping this up for newbies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 1999)

any updates with this thread im so happy for u all curious to see how its going still------------------i.will.survive


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

This company is selling Calm Colon for $12.49, and the shipping seems to be reasonable if you're ordering several bottles. I did not see this link posted yet, but I'm on a slow connection and did not search thoroughly. Note: there are no spaces in this URL. http://store.yahoo.com/nutritionblvd/489115.html


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

bumping for a friend


----------



## sarren (Sep 9, 2000)

Hi, after reading these all posts (perhaps we should start a new topic?). I decided to try the herbs. Interesting thing is that I found a study that used chinese herbs (one group had standard herbs, while a second group had herbs made especially for them, and the third group had placebos) and the results were pretty impressive. Here is the link: http://www.Mindbodydigestive.com/comtreat.html#chineseherbs btw - I don't agree with this site's diagnosis. IBS cannot just be psycho-somatic. Too many people have it, from all walks of life. Of course maybe the tv is putting out signals...


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

bumping for Sharon


----------



## sarren (Sep 9, 2000)

bump for islandgirl!


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I started taking 3 caps. three times a day in mid-October and have noticed a change. I do not feel the urgency and the constant pressure that I did before. I have been IBS-D since 1959, with long periods of remission, but recently experienced a problem which began in February of '99 and continued off and on through this year. During this period I was on antibiotics which triggered many things, diagnosed with hypothyroid and began a treatment of meds that constantly changed and did have an impact on my digestive system. In May of this year, my Dad who was by dearest and best friend was killed while crossing the street in front of his house. I am still trying to deal with this intense grief, so my colon has been unhappy for quite some time. I do feel that the Calm Colon has helped, but have followed a regime will cover several months. I read in this thread that you need to do this for at least 2 months and then begin to cut back on the dosage little by little.I am glad I found this post. Thanks to all who posted here.


----------

